# Showtime & HBO on TiVo



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Anyone heard any new scuttlebutt about the addition of apps/service for either Showtime or HBO on TiVo? I know there been demand for HBO Go and Showtime Anytime apps for awhile now and, these days, the TV distribution landscape is really in flux with HBO Now plus a similar pending service to be rolled out soon by Showtime. TiVo CEO Tom Rogers went on the record with Bloomberg on Mar. 4, 2015 stating that they are in negotiations with HBO to offer HBO Now.

Here's what I'd like to see happen. I think it's a plausible scenario.

TiVo adds the HBO Go app, but not the HBO Now app, to recent model TiVos through a software update. Hopefully they also add the Showtime Anytime app. (From here on I'll refer just to HBO, but I could see the same sort of set-up implemented with Showtime.)

Anyone with a valid HBO subscription from a traditional TV provider (cable/satellite/IPTV) could log-in, authenticate and use the HBO Go app on their TiVo. In most cases, this would likely be someone who uses their TiVo in conjunction with cable via a CableCard and has HBO added to their cable package but, in some cases (like me), it could be someone who gets access to HBO Go packaged in with their internet service. (I actually have a special one-year package with AT&T U-Verse that gives me very basic SD TV service, which I don't use, plus HBO, which gives me access to HBO Go, plus high-speed internet.)

As with Netflix, Amazon, etc., the titles in HBO Go would be searchable via the system-wide TiVo search and could be added to OnePass.

Here's the interesting part: folks who use their TiVo only with an OTA antenna (i.e. do not have an active CableCard in their unit) would be allowed to subscribe to HBO through TiVo, probably for $15 per month. (Those with an active CableCard in their TiVo could not subscribe to HBO through TiVo but must instead subscribe through their cable company.) Like any traditional MSO, TiVo will get a cut for distributing the channel and handling the monthly billing. The original linear HBO channel will show up in the TV listings grid on the TiVo, right alongside OTA channels, with a user-assignable channel number but it will actually be a live online HD stream of the channel. The current deal that HBO has with Sling TV -- which they're not branding as HBO Now, just as "HBO" -- provides a live stream of the linear HBO channel, along with some on-demand titles. (Hopefully additional live stream channels would be made available too: HBO2, HBO Family, etc.) Ideally, these live streams would be recordable just like any regular OTA or cable channel on a TiVo. HBO could implement a digital flag in the stream that would prevent the copying/moving of recordings off the TiVo.

Along with the live streaming channels, those who subscribe to HBO through TiVo would also get access to HBO Go (just like traditional HBO subscribers). The HBO Go app would automatically authenticate on the TiVo. Users could also access HBO Go on other devices by authenticating with their TiVo username and password.

HBO, Showtime and TiVo are all largely dependent on their relationships with cable MSOs but all three companies are now trying to ride the cord cutting wave and tap into new subscribers who are interested in their specific product but not cable TV in general. The scenario I described above would help them appeal to cord cutters but show cable operators that they're not trying to displace them.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Comcast currently *won't* authorize HBO Go, e.g. on the Playstation 3.

Though IMHO, largely mitigating that, there is a LOT (IMHO) of stuff available in the normal On Demand functionality for HBO. Not everything, but a lot (including at least multiple seasons if not entire series of many many shows).


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Yeah, Comcast is very annoying about which streaming devices they will authenticate for their HBO/Showtime customers and which they will not. For the longest, you couldn't use HBO Go or Showtime Anytime on a Roku if you subscribed to those services through Comcast, although it was no problem through many other TV providers. Comcast finally began allowing both on Roku several months ago. I think Comcast has always allowed both on Apple TV.

Given the relationship that Comcast already has with TiVo (AFAIK, it's the only cable company to extend their On Demand platform to TiVo), I would imagine they would authenticate their customers on HBO Go and Showtime Anytime on Roku if those apps were available.

I'll be shocked if at least HBO Go isn't added to TiVo this year. I think there's a good chance that HBO Now or some other standalone non-cable form of HBO (like I outlined above) will come to TiVo for the cord cutter crowd in 2015. There's no way TiVo would add that without also adding regular HBO Go -- doing so would really tee off their cable-subscribing customers.


----------



## DG3 (Apr 7, 2015)

HBO Now is the one thing I'm desperately waiting for to show up on my Tivo. Then my entertainment options will be complete. It's disappointing to see it's available with Chromecast and Amazon's FlameTwig, or whatever it's called. But STILL not on Tivo. I trust the delay is with the implementation, and as such, it will be worth the wait.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

If I were TiVo I'd be saving HBO and Showtime demand services for Bolt, since that would be a strong incentive, particularly for cord-cutters.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm still not seeing the logic behind the demand for SHO and HBOGo apps on a device that has access to both sources and multiple channels to record any/all content on those channels as its base purpose in life.
Sure I can see some potential use, but unlike the other platforms that can't already record I don't see the pressing need, obviously YMMV but I can certainly see why this isn't on the RADAR for Tivo.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> I'm still not seeing the logic behind the demand for SHO and HBOGo apps on a device that has access to both sources and multiple channels to record any/all content on those channels as its base purpose in life.
> Sure I can see some potential use, but unlike the other platforms that can't already record I don't see the pressing need, obviously YMMV but I can certainly see why this isn't on the RADAR for Tivo.


It's definitely on mine. HBO Go has a lot of things on there that are not being shown currently or even soon. It's essentially like adding HBO On Demand to Tivo. For those of us who are with a cable company who's On Demand doesn't work with Tivo, this would be a great addition, along with the Showtme App.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> I'm still not seeing the logic behind the demand for SHO and HBOGo apps on a device that has access to both sources and multiple channels to record any/all content on those channels as its base purpose in life.
> Sure I can see some potential use, but unlike the other platforms that can't already record I don't see the pressing need, obviously YMMV but I can certainly see why this isn't on the RADAR for Tivo.


Good point.

But Tivo is already mixing up streaming and recording in their UI. There's some overlap with shows and movies on NEtflix etc and cable tv.

And HBO Go would save you the hassle of recording stuff and save you storage space and free up tuners.

Also picture quality seems to be better on HBO Go than from my cable provider. Plus you get on-demand access to the back catalog. You don't have to wait until they replay something on cable. IF a new show comes on HBO and you don't hear about it until the 3rd or 4th episode then HBO Go would let you quickly catch up.

Next some of us have less HBO channels than others. I have ~10 HBO channels. But only 4 are HD. And 2 of those are the same I think. Their programming is offset by 3 hours or so. No on-demand on my Tivo from my cable provider either.

Last, anecdotally, a few recordings of mine lately have had the sound cut out for a second every ~5 seconds. I recorded the 3rd Hobbit movie on HBO the other week. My son and I started watching it, but, an hour in, the sound started cutting out. It was so annoying we moved to a different tv with the Xbox 1 hooked up to it and watched the rest of the movie from there on HBO Go.

I do already own a few devices that can play HBO Go though.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> I'm still not seeing the logic behind the demand for SHO and HBOGo apps on a device that has access to both sources and multiple channels to record any/all content on those channels as its base purpose in life.
> Sure I can see some potential use, but unlike the other platforms that can't already record I don't see the pressing need, obviously YMMV but I can certainly see why this isn't on the RADAR for Tivo.


First of all it frees up recording space. I have a 3 TB drive but am frequently at or near capacity.

Second, it allows someone to catch up on previous HBO shows. I want to finally start watching Game of Thrones. It would be nice if I can set up a one pass on the Tivo and watch it from there, combining the past seasons via HBO go and the new seasons via recordings (or just love the new seasons as HBO go as well).

Third, it's good for watching the occasional movie that you didn't really consider watching before.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I would love to see HBOGo and ShowTime Anytime on TiVo. They are the only two apps I currently use via other devices. 

Although both have strange requirements when it comes to the cable company authorizing them so that could be why TiVo is reluctant to add them. Maybe they're not confident they could become authorized in all areas. In my area I can get HBOGo on almost everything, but ShowTime Anytime only works on my XBox. Even though I have the app on my FireTV it's not authorized by Charter so I can't use it. Kind of a PITA really. 

Then again if they're targetting the cord cutter crowd then adding the apps for the standalone services would be a good idea. (as would updating the Hulu app)


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I would love to see HBOGo and ShowTime Anytime on TiVo. They are the only two apps I currently use via other devices.
> 
> Although both have strange requirements when it comes to the cable company authorizing them so that could be why TiVo is reluctant to add them. Maybe they're not confident they could become authorized in all areas. In my area I can get HBOGo on almost everything, but ShowTime Anytime only works on my XBox. Even though I have the app on my FireTV it's not authorized by Charter so I can't use it. Kind of a PITA really.
> 
> Then again if they're targetting the cord cutter crowd then adding the apps for the standalone services would be a good idea. (as would updating the Hulu app)


Yea, HBO is weird when it comes to authenticating(I can currently authenticate HBO Go with Charter on my Roku and my Samsung TV but not on my Apple TV or Amazon Fire TV :\ ).

Updating the Hulu app would be good, especially now since they took the Epix based content from Netflix. They will actually have a few moves worth watching now.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Thrones basically only airs 3 months of the year. They aren't in constant reruns. HBO Go/Now is the only way to binge or catch up without having to rent/buy, which shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Maybe they already have the app and are simply waiting to get authorized on all major cable systems before releasing it. Since apps are secondary to their functionality I could see them holding back like that until they were working everywhere. No idea what the process is for getting an app approved by the individual cable systems. Not even sure why each system needs individual approval over each individual platform. Seems sort of random and convoluted to me.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

dianebrat said:


> I'm still not seeing the logic behind the demand for SHO and HBOGo apps on a device that has access to both sources and multiple channels to record any/all content on those channels as its base purpose in life.


Well, I _sorta_ see your point when it comes to cable subscribers and the cable authenticated apps (HBO Go and Showtime Anytime). But for us folks who use the Roamio OTA (and will use the upcoming Bolt Aereo Edition), we want access to the new OTT apps that do not require cable (HBO Now and Showtime). Those services are pretty big deals, probably 2nd and 3rd behind Netflix, in terms of sought-after apps for the cord-cutter crowd. Look around online at professional reviews and message board comments about the Roamio OTA. One of the recurring negatives you see pointed out is "no HBO". If TiVo wants to provide a "unified entertainment system" for cord-cutters, they really need HBO Now and Showtime. Netflix and Amazon are a good start but not enough for a lot of people.

And those apps are blessedly free of the need for approval from individual cable companies. I'm pretty sure when you subscribe, for instance, to the Showtime streaming service, whether through Apple or through Roku, you can log in and watch on whatever device you want, as long as it has the app available.


----------



## DG3 (Apr 7, 2015)

Ditto everything Nash said. I could care less about HBO Go. I want HBO Now, now.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> If I were TiVo I'd be saving HBO and Showtime demand services for Bolt, since that would be a strong incentive, particularly for cord-cutters.


Agreed. And such a move would sync w/ the "Bolt" branding. (As would a Sling TV app.)


----------



## LoveGardenia (Apr 24, 2015)

Almost all premium channels on cable and satellite has their own app. The problem is getting is approved on all major platforms by whichever tv service you have in your area. But it would be great if the apps were independent from the TV providers and just pay directly to the companies. I have tried to download certain tv stations apps and I can't access it because it's not available by my local TV provider which is sad. Why offer the apps if it needs approval from TWC? Give us the options to add those stations to our streaming services with a monthly, annual payment plan. I think it would be cheaper in the long run and those companies will not lose customers and money but rather gain more in the long run.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

dianebrat said:


> I'm still not seeing the logic behind the demand for SHO and HBOGo apps on a device that has access to both sources and multiple channels to record any/all content on those channels as its base purpose in life.
> Sure I can see some potential use, but unlike the other platforms that can't already record I don't see the pressing need, obviously YMMV but I can certainly see why this isn't on the RADAR for Tivo.


One use is providing ones login and password to friends. It's one thing to watch premiums on tablets and phones legally or illegally, quite another to have full access on a large screen hdtv.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

LoveGardenia said:


> Almost all premium channels on cable and satellite has their own app. The problem is getting is approved on all major platforms by whichever tv service you have in your area. But it would be great if the apps were independent from the TV providers and just pay directly to the companies. I have tried to download certain tv stations apps and I can't access it because it's not available by my local TV provider which is sad. Why offer the apps if it needs approval from TWC? Give us the options to add those stations to our streaming services with a monthly, annual payment plan. I think it would be cheaper in the long run and those companies will not lose customers and money but rather gain more in the long run.


HBO and Showtime have independent apps now, where you can pay them directly. (Showtime can also be added to Hulu for an added cost)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> I'm still not seeing the logic behind the demand for SHO and HBOGo apps on a device that has access to both sources and multiple channels to record any/all content on those channels as its base purpose in life.
> Sure I can see some potential use, but unlike the other platforms that can't already record I don't see the pressing need, obviously YMMV but I can certainly see why this isn't on the RADAR for Tivo.


I'd think HBO NOW and Showtime streaming apps, free of TV service requirements, would be ideal for TiVo as they continue to target cord-cutters.



Chuck_IV said:


> It's definitely on mine. HBO Go has a lot of things on there that are not being shown currently or even soon. It's essentially like adding HBO On Demand to Tivo. For those of us who are with a cable company who's On Demand doesn't work with Tivo, this would be a great addition, along with the Showtme App.


This, of course, would be complicated by the approval apparently required from each TV provider to allow access for the apps.

---
edit: p.s. Oh, what NashGuy said.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> I'm still not seeing the logic behind the demand for SHO and HBOGo apps on a device that has access to both sources and multiple channels to record any/all content on those channels as its base purpose in life.


1) saves hard disk space & tuner usage (latter not that big a deal for me nowadays)
2) truly ON DEMAND, not wait for the next showing
3) as someone else said, there's FAR more available than actually airs on HBO (e.g. all of their old shows and movies)

If it had a better interface than Comcast On Demand, I'd wish there were an HBO Go Tivo app.. actually, I guess I wish I had as close to the true Tivo UI (including skip back and 30 second forward) in ANY of these other non-local-recorded cases.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mattack said:


> 1) saves hard disk space & tuner usage (latter not that big a deal for me nowadays)
> 2) truly ON DEMAND, not wait for the next showing
> 3) as someone else said, there's FAR more available than actually airs on HBO (e.g. all of their old shows and movies)


4) if it proved more reliable than the XOD4TiVo app (i.e. no GSM-11 or other errors preventing playback *on demand*)
5) if it enables simultaneous HBO/SHO on demand viewing sessions for a given host/Mini group, unlike the XOD4TiVo app which is restricted to a single active Xfinity On Demand viewing session;


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> I'd think HBO NOW and Showtime streaming apps, free of TV service requirements, would be ideal for TiVo as they continue to target cord-cutters.


Cord cutters are not a profit center, they're a small additional revenue stream, that's all.
More power to those cutting cords, but it's not a market Tivo should ever view as a money maker or one to spend a lot of money on, IMNSHO they've done it right, targeting them but with a minimal capital and hardware expenditure.

Same reason to not pin your mobile app sales hopes and dreams on android users, they're not big spenders the way the iOS sheep are


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> Cord cutters are not a profit center, they're a small additional revenue stream, that's all.
> More power to those cutting cords, but it's not a market Tivo should ever view as a money maker or one to spend a lot of money on, IMNSHO they've done it right, targeting them but with a minimal capital and hardware expenditure.


I don't know how much money they've spent (Aereo trademarks/lists, etc), but TiVo has certainly made a lot of marketing noise going after the cord cutters.

And I'm not sure how much development of an app would cost, either. I'd expect apps such as HBO NOW or SHO would largely fall on the content provider, since they're the ones who stand to really profit from their existence. I'd think it would just be a matter of someone convincing HBO/SHO that developing apps for the TiVo platform would be worthwhile.


----------



## DG3 (Apr 7, 2015)

dianebrat said:


> Cord cutters are not a profit center, they're a small additional revenue stream, that's all.


Maybe so. But I think there is a sizable demand for premium channels without having to buy them as part of an overpriced sat or cable package. Once HBO Now is implemented into it's products, Tivo would become that much more attractive to not only current cord cutters, but those looking to bail ship from sat/cable.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> I don't know how much money they've spent (Aereo trademarks/lists, etc), but TiVo has certainly made a lot of marketing noise going after the cord cutters.
> 
> And I'm not sure how much development of an app would cost, either. I'd expect apps such as HBO NOW or SHO would largely fall on the content provider, since they're the ones who stand to really profit from their existence. I'd think it would just be a matter of someone convincing HBO/SHO that developing apps for the TiVo platform would be worthwhile.


It'll probably be a while before an HBONOW app trickles down to TiVo. There still isn't a Roku app yet, though I think one is coming very soon. After that, they will probably get it to the gaming consoles (XBOX and PS) and maybe Samsung Smart TVs. TiVo is far down the list.


----------



## DG3 (Apr 7, 2015)

tarheelblue32 said:


> It'll probably be a while before an HBONOW app trickles down to TiVo. There still isn't a Roku app yet, though I think one is coming very soon. After that, they will probably get it to the gaming consoles (XBOX and PS) and maybe Samsung Smart TVs. TiVo is far down the list.


Probably so. But that's ok. I can wait to have everything in one unit.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

tarheelblue32 said:


> It'll probably be a while before an HBONOW app trickles down to TiVo. There still isn't a Roku app yet, though I think one is coming very soon. After that, they will probably get it to the gaming consoles (XBOX and PS) and maybe Samsung Smart TVs. TiVo is far down the list.


Yeah, beyond anything else, I think the biggest barrier to getting streaming apps on TiVo is just the relatively small size of the TiVo user base versus all the more popular streaming platforms out there. If you have an app, it make sense that you put it on Roku, Apple, Android, Chromecast, Amazon Fire and probably Xbox and PlayStation before considering TiVo.

Right now, HBO Now still isn't on Roku, Xbox or Playstation. Showtime, which just started two months ago, is only on Roku, Apple and PlayStation. (Additionally, HBO can be added to a Sling TV subscription and Showtime can be added to a Hulu subscription, although TiVo's Hulu app doesn't fully support that.)

Showtime states that more platforms are "coming soon" and HBO has publicly stated that they plan to ultimately roll HBO Now out to (at least) all platforms that currently have HBO Go. I guess the most concrete thing we have to pin our hopes on is this Bloomberg story from back in March which quoted TiVo's CEO as saying that they were in talks to distribute HBO Now:

http://www.oregonlive.com/silicon-forest/index.ssf/2015/03/hbo_talks_with_apple_google_ab.html


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, beyond anything else, I think the biggest barrier to getting streaming apps on TiVo is just the relatively small size of the TiVo user base versus all the more popular streaming platforms out there. If you have an app, it make sense that you put it on Roku, Apple, Android, Chromecast, Amazon Fire and probably Xbox and PlayStation before considering TiVo.
> 
> Right now, HBO Now still isn't on Roku, Xbox or Playstation. Showtime, which just started two months ago, is only on Roku, Apple and PlayStation. (Additionally, HBO can be added to a Sling TV subscription and Showtime can be added to a Hulu subscription, although TiVo's Hulu app doesn't fully support that.)
> 
> ...


One of the issues was that Apple jumped in and paid for exclusivity with HBO Now for 3 months, which just ended at the end of July. That slowed the adoption onto other platforms. I suspect we'll see HBO now on Roku shortly and any other platform that already had HBO Go, well before any new platforms are added.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Is HBO Now a separate app from HBO Go? Or are they combined into one app and you just choose how to log in?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> Is HBO Now a separate app from HBO Go? Or are they combined into one app and you just choose how to log in?


They're separate apps.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Small userbase of Tivo is what keeps HBO GO from the platform so far. IT's a low priority.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, beyond anything else, I think the biggest barrier to getting streaming apps on TiVo is just the relatively small size of the TiVo user base versus all the more popular streaming platforms out there. If you have an app, it make sense that you put it on Roku, Apple, Android, Chromecast, Amazon Fire and probably Xbox and PlayStation before considering TiVo.


If you want to count subscribers, I'd agree with there being a real barrier. However, if you count eyeballs or people who actually use a devise by hours in a day, you find no barrier that would be a hindrance. I am not a Tivo apologist, but it's always been up to them and their willingness to just do it and ask themselves, why not.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

trip1eX said:


> Small userbase of Tivo is what keeps HBO GO from the platform so far. IT's a low priority.


This is one of the big problems with the "app model". You have to wait until HBO deems it worth their effort to write an app for the TiVo platform.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tarheelblue32 said:


> They're separate apps.


That doesn't bode well. That means they would have to create two apps for TiVo. I wonder if they plan to combine them into a single app eventually. Seems like a logical progression of the system.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> That doesn't bode well. That means they would have to create two apps for TiVo. I wonder if they plan to combine them into a single app eventually. Seems like a logical progression of the system.


Well, as far as the apps themselves, I don't think there's much difference at all between HBO Go and HBO Now or between Showtime Anytime and Showtime. The screens look just the same if you compare them on the same device. Yes, the log-in/authentication process is a little different but otherwise, I'd guess the codebase differs very little. (The back-end stuff like the servers and streaming protocols may differ more.) Seems like once you've developed one app for a platform there would be very little work to create the other. Why, for instance, there's a Showtime Anytime app for Fire TV but not yet a Showtime app probably has more to do with business considerations (like how much of a cut Amazon will get on new subs) than it has to do with the time/cost to take the Showtime Anytime app and tweak the code to make the new Showtime app.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

DG3 said:


> Maybe so. But I think there is a sizable demand for premium channels without having to buy them as part of an overpriced sat or cable package. Once HBO Now is implemented into it's products, Tivo would become that much more attractive to not only current cord cutters, but those looking to bail ship from sat/cable.


 Yes and no. I have both HBO NOW and the free standing Showtime service running on an Apple TV, but I also have two Tivo's and am lucky enough to have decent OTA to have something to record. Now, if I had no interest in major network TV shows or had no OTA reception why would I need a device that records? 
People running smaller cable bundles who want more choice in their premiums, that's where the money is. Not so much with the cord cutters.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

trip1eX said:


> Small userbase of Tivo is what keeps HBO GO from the platform so far. IT's a low priority.


 People forget how long it took to get an Amazon app that ran Prime on Tivo.
HBO could be a ways off.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

tenthplanet said:


> People forget how long it took to get an Amazon app that ran Prime on Tivo.
> HBO could be a ways off.


I blame that more on Amazon. For a long time, Amazon really dragged their feet in getting apps on various platforms. They do seem to be better these days tho.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

We got a lot of new/updated apps when TiVo added Opera and could start using HTML5 apps. Prior to that services had to write apps specifically for TiVo and there aren't enough TiVo users to really make that worthwhile to many services.


----------



## DG3 (Apr 7, 2015)

tenthplanet said:


> People forget how long it took to get an Amazon app that ran Prime on Tivo.
> HBO could be a ways off.


Silly me. I always saw that Amazon Instant Video app on Tivo as simply a pay-per-view portal and I had no interest in it. I didn't know I could get the free Prime content through it. I just found out last night that Amazon Prime _includes_ HBO Now. No additional fee. I was willing to pay the $15 a month to get it separately, but that would've been $180 a year. Certainly much better getting it free with Prime.


----------



## TazExprez (May 31, 2014)

DG3 said:


> Silly me. I always saw that Amazon Instant Video app on Tivo as simply a pay-per-view portal and I had no interest in it. I didn't know I could get the free Prime content through it. I just found out last night that Amazon Prime _includes_ HBO Now. No additional fee. I was willing to pay the $15 a month to get it separately, but that would've been $180 a year. Certainly much better getting it free with Prime.


The free HBO content that you get with Amazon has to be 3 years, or older, I think. It definitely does not include all of the current HBO content, unless you want to buy it separately.


----------



## DG3 (Apr 7, 2015)

TazExprez said:


> The free HBO content that you get with Amazon has to be 3 years, or older, I think. It definitely does not include all of the current HBO content, unless you want to buy it separately.


That looks to be the case, but there is so much content, even if it's not the newest stuff. All of the Sopranos, 3 seasons of Boardwalk Empire, all the Curb, OZ, Deadwood and The Wire seasons. I've now got no excuse for something to watch while on the treadmill.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

TazExprez said:


> The free HBO content that you get with Amazon has to be 3 years, or older, I think. It definitely does not include all of the current HBO content, unless you want to buy it separately.


That's true of a lot of the HBO content on Amazon Prime, but not all of it. Take the series Hello Ladies, for instance. Very funny show which HBO didn't renew after one season. That season got placed on Amazon Prime about a year or so after airing, I guess because the show was done and would receive no more episodes. (Actually, there was a wrap-up movie that HBO put out later, which I don't think they've added to Amazon Prime.) There are also some HBO comedy specials like Sarah Silverman and Louis C.K. that are on Prime which are only a couple years old.

But, for most HBO series, yeah, you're looking at shows 3 or more years old on Prime.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DG3 said:


> Silly me. I always saw that Amazon Instant Video app on Tivo as simply a pay-per-view portal and I had no interest in it. I didn't know I could get the free Prime content through it. I just found out last night that *Amazon Prime includes HBO Now.* No additional fee. I was willing to pay the $15 a month to get it separately, but that would've been $180 a year. Certainly much better getting it free with Prime.


I didn't see it explicitly stated, yet, so.... No, *Amazon Prime does NOT include "HBO NOW."*

As *has* been stated, you can get some HBO series content via Amazon Prime, _typically _episodes 3 years and older, but it is far short of what's available via HBO NOW, their provider-free streaming service.


----------



## DG3 (Apr 7, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> I didn't see it explicitly stated, yet, so.... No, *Amazon Prime does NOT include "HBO NOW."*but it is far short of what's available via HBO NOW, their provider-free streaming service.


Ok, to say that HBO Now in it's entirety is included, then no, that is not the case. But there is quite a bit that *is* included at no extra cost. It's enough to satisfy me for some time.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DG3 said:


> Ok, to say that HBO Now in it's entirety is included, then no, that is not the case. But there is quite a bit that *is* included at no extra cost. It's enough to satisfy me for some time.


Totally understand and totally agree, especially if one has a lot of catching-up to do on HBO content. You'll need the real deal for Thrones, though.

My post was merely to correct the explicit statement that HBO NOW is included in Prime. HBO NOW is a specific service offering with an explicit content scope, only a portion of which is available via Prime.


----------



## DG3 (Apr 7, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Totally understand and totally agree, especially if one has a lot of catching-up to do on HBO content. You'll need the real deal for Thrones, though.
> 
> My post was merely to correct the explicit statement that HBO NOW is included in Prime. HBO NOW is a specific service offering with an explicit content scope, only a portion of which is available via Prime.


I hear ya. I was just going by what is was called within the app. Maybe for Prime users, they should rename it HBO Almost Now


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DG3 said:


> I hear ya. I was just going by what is was called within the app. Maybe for Prime users, they should rename it HBO Almost Now


OH!, I see... and I've verified the same. The HBO content *is* listed as "Watch HBO Now" within the Amazon Prime app. That seems a really stupid branding move, since it gives a false, incomplete impression of what HBO Now offers.


----------



## DG3 (Apr 7, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> OH!, I see... and I've verified the same. The HBO content *is* listed as "Watch HBO Now" within the Amazon Prime app. That seems a really stupid branding move, since it gives a false, incomplete impression of what HBO Now offers.


Agreed.


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> I'm still not seeing the logic behind the demand for SHO and HBOGo apps on a device that has access to both sources and multiple channels to record any/all content on those channels as its base purpose in life.
> Sure I can see some potential use, but unlike the other platforms that can't already record I don't see the pressing need, obviously YMMV but I can certainly see why this isn't on the RADAR for Tivo.


then you've never used HBOGo as it can play any HBO show that is no longer on the air from years and year ago.


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

any chance of a "Twitch" app coming to tivo?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Came across an article in which Showtime prez says they will announce additional partners for their new OTT streaming service sometime before their fall season (Homeland/The Affair) begins on Oct. 4.

http://www.adweek.com/news/televisi...er-it-began-offering-streaming-service-166730

Would be awesome if they announce Showtime is coming to TiVo to coincide with the TiVo Bolt introduction. (Or, more likely, they'll announce it's coming to the new Amazon Fire TV when it launches any time now.)


----------



## jhnson134 (Jan 5, 2016)

HBO GO just appeared on my bolt this morning.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> It'll probably be a while before an HBONOW app trickles down to TiVo. There still isn't a Roku app yet, though I think one is coming very soon. After that, they will probably get it to the gaming consoles (XBOX and PS) and maybe Samsung Smart TVs. TiVo is far down the list.


Most of these OTT services generally use the Samsung Smart TV apps as a base port for TiVo. I think it is safe to say, if Samsung doesn't have it, it isn't coming to TiVo...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo specifically converted to the smart TV platform in an effort to attract more apps. They just don't have enough customers to convince services to write an app specifically for TiVo. They tried that for years and we've gotten more apps since the switch then we had in the years prior.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

tarheelblue32 said:


> It'll probably be a while before an HBONOW app trickles down to TiVo. There still isn't a Roku app yet, though I think one is coming very soon. After that, they will probably get it to the gaming consoles (XBOX and PS) and maybe Samsung Smart TVs. TiVo is far down the list.


Sorry to pull this up from so long ago but the thread popped back up.

There is a roku app for HBO Now. I just deleted it from my Roku since I use HBO Go.


----------

